# de / du / de la/ des/ un (partitifs, indéfinis)



## marimar

*Nota  de moderación:*
Este hilo ha sido cerrado ya que le hemos dado mil vueltas al asunto y citado en varias ocasiones enlaces hacia algunas páginas de gramática relacionadas con este tema. Inútil volver a preguntar sobre este tema abriendo otro hilo.
¡Que disfrutéis de la lectura! 
__________________________________


hola, alguien me podría explicar en qué consiste el partitivo y como se traduce???os lo agradecería mucho


----------



## Outsider

¿Lee inglés? Fíjese en esta discusión.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola, buenas noches
Si no supieras inglés aquí tienes otra página: http://www.synapse-fr.com/manuels/ART_PART.htm
Hasta luego, buenas noches y felices fiestas


----------



## marimar

la verdad es que sigo sin entenderlo,alguien me lo puede explicr con sus propias palabras???graciassss


----------



## Outsider

Bueno... El partitivo es un poco raro para nosotros, porque en nuestras lenguas no tenemos artículos específicos para él. Pero todo es una cuestión de práctica. Con tiempo y ejercicio, empezará a sonarle natural. Algunos ejemplos del hilo en el enlace:

*artículo definido, artículo indefinido y partitivo:*

Il a mangé la tarte - Él ha comido la tarta. (Aquella tarta específica.)
Il a mangé une tarte - Él ha comido una tarta. (Una tarta entiera.)
Il a mangé de la tarte - Él ha comido [  ] tarta. (_Un poco_ de tarta; una cantidad indeterminada.)

J'ai déjà mangé le gâteau - Ya he comido el pastel.  Aquél pastel en particular.
J'ai déjà mangé un gâteau - Ya he comido un pastel.  Un pastel cualquiera.
J'ai déjà mangé du gâteau - Ya he comido [  ] pastel.  Un poco de pastel.

*artículo partitivo con adverbios:*

Il y a beaucoup de problèmes - Hay muchos [ ] problemas. (=mucha cantidad de problemas)
J'ai moins de glace que Thierry - Tengo menos [ ] helado que Thierry. (=menos cantidad de helado)

*artículo partitivo en frases negativas:*

J'ai mangé de la soupe  Je n'ai pas mangé de soupe.
_He comido sopa. (=un poco de sopa, alguna cantidad de sopa)  No he comido sopa. (=ninguna sopa, nada de sopa)_
J'ai mangé du pain.  Je n'ai pas mangé de pain.
_He comido pan. (=un poco de pan, alguna cantidad de pan)  No he comido pan. (=ningún pan, nada de pan)_

Espero que lo aclare un poquito.


----------



## Rayines

> Espero que lo aclare un poquito.


*Como el tema me interesa, quiero aclarar una cosita: artigo= artículo  .*


----------



## helen80

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Buenos días 

 mi duda es acerca del partitivo que debo utilizar cuando quiero decir

"dinero o cosas materiales" 

"de l'argent ou des choses materielles"  sería incorrecto según un profesor pero no entiendo por qué. ( "d'argent ou de choses materielles" sería lo correcto)

Gracias!!


----------



## mickaël

Hola, 

Ambas pueden ser correctas, pero depende del contexto.
_Il me faut de l'argent ou des choses matérielles._
pero, 
_J'ai besoin d'argent ou de choses matérielles._


Creo que depende de la construcción del verbo.

avoir besoin de quelque chose, manquer de quelque chose... --> d'argent et de choses

falloir quelque chose,... --> de l'argent ou des choses matérielles.


¿Cúal era tu frase?


----------



## helen80

Hola!!

Mi frase era 

"soit de l'argent, soit de choses materielles" en el sentido de " no importa que sea una cosa u otra...


----------



## helen80

yo utilicé des choses...


----------



## mickaël

Necesito más contexto.  

Puede ser :
_J'ai besoin soit d'argent, soit de choses._
_Il me faut soit de l'argent, soit des choses._


----------



## helen80

Vale, perdona  

Mira, era parte de una frase en la que decía (no la recuerdo muy bien ahora, pero la idea era ésta)

"Existen confrontaciones personales detrás de cada intercambio económico, sea dinero o cosas materiales lo que se intercambia" (Pensado en el trueque)

Te agradezco mucho que me contestes, es importante!!


----------



## helen80

La cuestión es:tengo una duda de base, y creo que a veces me confunde ver construcciones como la que me propones ("besoin de")

¿Es correcto hacer esta relación?

Dinero: d'argent  (porque es singular)
Cosas : des choses (porque es plural)

Y luego hay excepciones que se rigen por la preposición que acompaña al verbo

Muchas gracias, Mickaël, tengo un examen importante, y esto es una duda que tendría que tener clara hace tiempo!!!


----------



## mickaël

> "Existen confrontaciones personales detrás de cada intercambio económico, sea dinero o cosas materiales lo que se intercambia" (Pensado en el trueque)


Depende de como lo tradujiste.  
Se puede traducir por : _"Il existe des confrontation personnelles derrière chaque échange économique, que soit de l'argent ou des choses matérielles qui s'échangent." _





> ¿Es correcto hacer esta relación?
> Dinero: d'argent (porque es singular)
> Cosas : des choses (porque es plural)


 
No. Hay un d' porque hay una vocal. 
_d'avion*s*, d'armoire*s*..._


----------



## helen80

mickaël said:
			
		

> Depende de como lo tradujiste.
> Se puede traducir por : _"Il existe *des* confrontation personnelles derrière chaque échange économique, que soit *de l'argent* ou *des *choses matérielles qui s'échangent." _
> 
> 
> 
> Vale, pero analizando los tres casos de partitivo de arriba,
> 
> des confrontations personnelles: plural
> de l'argent : singular   (aparte de que empiece por vocal)
> Des choses: Plural
> 
> Este razonamiento sí que es correcto, no?
> 
> cReo que hay algo que se me escapa, perdona por la insistencia, Mickaël
> 
> Saludos


----------



## mickaël

helen80 said:
			
		

> Vale, pero analizando los tres casos de partitivo de arriba,
> 
> des confrontations personnelles: plural
> de l'argent : singular (aparte de que empiece por vocal)
> Des choses: Plural
> 
> Este razonamiento sí que es correcto, no?


 
Se dice _de l'argent_, porque _argent_ tiene un sentido no contable. No quieres _deux ou trois argents_ (no dos o tres dineros, sino dinero), sino _de l'argent_. 

Se emplea los articulos partitivos en vez de los indefinidos en este sentido.
Los artículos partitivos son : 
_de la, de l', du_ (= de le; pero no se dice)
Se usan con lo que no puedes contar. 


_Des_, es un artículo indefinido, se emplea cuando puedes contar :
quieres _deux ou trois choses _(dos o tres cosas). 


Es muy bien explicado en esta página. 
http://grammaire.reverso.net/index_alpha/Fiches/fiche5.htm


----------



## helen80

Muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda Mickaël
No te molesto más

Muchos saludos

Elena


----------



## mickaël

Cuidado :

Acabo de ver que "des" puede ser un partitivo también, cuando el substantivo existe sólo en el plural  :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Article_partitif

Acaso alguien te lo explicará mejor que yo.


----------



## helen80

Muchas gracias

Voy a estudiarme todo esto y si sigo teniendo dudas, lo volveré a preguntar

Te agradezco el interés  

Saludos desde España


----------



## Gévy

Hola, 

He seguido el debate, pero sigo preguntándome, Helen80, qué es lo que te choca o quieres aclarar. No sé muy bien cuáles son tus dudas al respecto.


----------



## helen80

Hola Gévy

Mis dudas son acerca de una frase que me corrigieron y no entiendo por qué:

"sea dinero o cosas materiales" yo escribí" soit de l'argent ou soit des choses materielles"

Pero me dijeron que era "soit d'argent ou de choses materielles"

Entonces no estoy segura del uso del partitivo, sobre todo con los plurales

Gracias!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola helen,

En este caso, efectivamente, todo depende del verbo que rige el complemento. Si rige la preposición "de" no podrás utilizar otra cosa que la preposición sola, es decir que no puedes pones un partitivo en su lugar:

S'agir de quelque chose: il s'agit d'un chien, d'un chat, d'argent ou de choses matérielles.
Avoir quelque chose: avoir un chien , un chat, de l'argent ou des choses matérielles

¿Ves cómo el uso depende del verbo empleado?

Ahora bien, si pones todo en negativo, observa lo que pasa:

Il ne s'agit pas d'un chien, d'un chat, d'argent ou de choses matérielles.
Je n'ai pas de chien, de chat, d'argent ni de choses matérielles.

¿Te ayuda esto a verlo claro?

En el caso de la frase que pusiste tú: ...que ce soit de l'argent ou des choses matérielles qui s'échangent. C'est toi qui a raison, les partitifs sont de rigueur. On échange de l'argent ou des choses matérielles .

Donc tout dépend si ton prof a corrigé aussi le verbe que tu avais employé, il t'a changé la phrase ou pas? Je crois que c'est là que réside le problème.

A bientôt!


----------



## mickaël

Rehola,

Tengo una duda.
En _"de l'argent et des choses", _el_ "des"_ es un articulo partitivo ? Pregunto como creo que sólo debe usar los articulos partitivos...


----------



## helen80

Gévy, muchas gracias

Tu explicación es muy buena.

Gracias también a ti, Mickaël, con respecto a tu última pregunta, yo diría que si, que también "des" ahí sería un partitivo, por la explicación que nos ha dado Gévy, pero si me equivoco, tal vez ella nos lo pueda aclarar.

os lo agradezco mucho a los dos!!!

Muchos saludos


----------



## Gévy

Me alegro de que te sirva de algo mi explicación.

El "des" es el plural de "un", "une", "du", de la" y "de l' ". Es decir de indefinidos y partitivos. 

Y os diré un secreto, menos mal que nadie nos lee..., siempre he considerado que un partitivo sólo tenía su razón de existir en singular, y que al pasar al plural nos encontrábamos con un indefinido. 

Para saber si nos encontramos con un idefinido o un partitivo, no veo más remedio que poner la frase en singular, y a ver qué pasa: cojamos pues un verbo que admita un partitivo, avoir, por ejemplo:

- J'ai une chose
- J'ai de la chose 

¿Cuál os suena más correcta?


----------



## ed-hipo

hay que pensar en lo siguiente
1) con qué preposicion va el verbo
2) si la cosa es absoluta o definida
3) si la palabra empieza con vocal o consonante

a)j'ai du temps 
b)ça dépend du temps (qu'il fait)
= a) tengo tiempo
   b) depende del tiempo
en el caso a) el tiempo es algo absoluto, no definido no lleva "determinante definido" (le), "du" es partitivo. En el b) el tiempo es definido, concreto "du" es la contraccion de la preposicion de (dépendre de) con el "determinante definido" le (de+le) temps. 
Digo "determinante definido" en lugar de "articulo", porque esta claro que determinar no significa lo mismo que meramente articular

porque en realidad cuando decimos
"je veux de l'argent" y "je veux l'argent de ta mère" la L' no es la misma. en el primer caso se trata de un articulo que articula, "une béquille", que no sirve de nada sino para la harmonia vocalica, en cambio en el segundo caso se trata de un dinero definido, concreto, el de la madre, la L' es un determinante
si usamos "avoir besoin de"
nos encontramos con una redundencia "avoir besoin de + de l'argent" en un caso absoluto. en realidad "du, de l'" en el caso partitivo tiene la misma funcion que el "to" inglés delante de un infinitivo. to smoke, "to" puede desaparecer si el verbo que lo actualiza lo exige. en nuestro caso si "de l'" desaparece, queda "de argent" con la harmonia vocalica se convierte en d'argent"... otro ejemplo : j'ai besoin de temps.
ahora si se trata del dinero de mi madre tendremos "avoir besoin de" + "l'argent de ma mère", y como no hay redundencia permanece igual.

"j'ai besoin de choses matérielles", "j'ai besoin des choses matérielles"
si seguimos la logica previamente enunciada nos encontramos con lo siguiente
j'ai besoin de des choses matérielles : imposible, "des" desaparece
j'ai besoin de les choses matérielles : contraccion de + les : des
en el primer caso se enfocan las cosas como algo indefinido, absoluto, en cambio en la segunda frase las cosas materiales son identificadas, concretizadas en la mente del locutor
saludos!


----------



## herreros

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola a tod@s otra vez, ¿cómo estáis?

Tengo una duda con respecto al indefinido en francés.
En muchos manuales y gramáticas he visto que mientras en espñol utilizamos la partícula 'un' para algo indefinido, en francés se utiliza el partitivo 'de'.
Más o menos sé la diferencia de uso. Por ejemplo.
Vous avez un stylo?==>¿tiene un boli?
Vous avez de stylo?==>¿tiene boli?

Es decir, con 'un' (pienso) determinas un poco más el objeto.
Sin embargo, por lo poco que he leído y visto hasta ahora, parece que en francés se emplea más a menudo el 'de' partitivo (ese tipo de 'de' que en español no existe).
Entonces, ¿la diferencia entre usar 'un' o 'de' es la misma que pongo yo allá arriba?¿es cierto que se utiliza más el 'de' que el 'un', o por igual?¿existen matices en el uso de uno y de otro?.

Por ejemplo, la frase 
_je veux du thé_, ¿se podría pasar a '_je veux un thé'._?
¿tiene el mismo significado?, ¿se usa más una que otra?, ¿hay matices que los diferencien?¿existen reglas para usar uno en vez de otro o se utilizan indistintamente?

Sin más, un saludo y, por supuesto, muchísimas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## zaby

Hola Herreros,

Mi español es demasiado malo para que pueda contestar en español, entonces voy a escribir en frances...

On va utiliser "un" ou "de" suivant si l'objet est dénombrable ou indénombrable.
* dénombrable : un/une/des
Vous avez un stylo ? (edit : "vous avez de stylo"  n'est pas correct)
Vous avez une gomme ?
Vous avez des punaises ?

* indénombrable : du ("de+le") / de la
Vous avez du vin ?
Vous avez de la farine ?
Vous avez de l'eau ?

* A la forme négative, ou avec un adverbe quantitatif, on utilise "de", que le nom soit dénombrable ou non
Je n'ai pas de vin
Je n'ai plus de stylo
J'ai beaucoup de chance
J'ai trop de livres


Dans certains cas, le mot peut être considéré comme dénombrable ou bien comme indénombrable :
je veux du thé / je veux un thé (on considère une tasse de thé)

J'espère que mon explication n'est pas trop confuse


----------



## herreros

Merci beaucoup
Ta (ton?) explication est magnifique!

J'ai un autre question:
C'est correct "vous avez des stylos?"
Ce que je dire est: Si l'object suivant est pluriel, nous avons d'utiliser "des" et non "unes"...c'est vrai?
(bueno, espero que se entienda mi francés, es la primera vez en mi vida que escribo en francés!!, por favor, si hay algo incorrecto, que alguien me los corrija)
Salut!



zaby said:


> Hola Herreros,
> 
> Mi español es demasiado malo para que pueda contestar en español, entonces voy a escribir en frances...
> 
> On va utiliser "un" ou "de" suivant si l'objet est dénombrable ou indénombrable.
> * dénombrable : un/une/des
> Vous avez un stylo ? (edit : "vous avez de stylo" n'est pas correct)
> Vous avez une gomme ?
> Vous avez des punaises ?
> 
> * indénombrable : du ("de+le") / de la
> Vous avez du vin ?
> Vous avez de la farine ?
> Vous avez de l'eau ?
> 
> * A la forme négative, ou avec un adverbe quantitatif, on utilise "de", que le nom soit dénombrable ou non
> Je n'ai pas de vin
> Je n'ai plus de stylo
> J'ai beaucoup de chance
> J'ai trop de livres
> 
> 
> Dans certains cas, le mot peut être considéré comme dénombrable ou bien comme indénombrable :
> je veux du thé / je veux un thé (on considère une tasse de thé)
> 
> J'espère que mon explication n'est pas trop confuse


----------



## zaby

herreros said:


> Merci beaucoup
> *ton *_*(car le mot qui suit, bien que féminin, commence par une voyelle)* _explication est magnifique!
> 
> J'ai un*e *autre question:
> C'est correct "vous avez des stylos?"
> Ce que je *veux* dire est: Si l'obj*et* qui suit est *au* pluriel, nous *devons* utiliser "des" et non "unes"...c'est vrai?


 
Oui, c'est bien ça 



herreros said:


> (bueno, espero que se entienda mi francés, es la primera vez en mi vida que escribo en francés!!, por favor, si hay algo incorrecto, que alguien me los corrija)
> Salut!


Si, se entiende muy bien


----------



## Stelli

Hola!

Es correcto: vous avez des stylos? Sin embargo, no podría decirse: vous avez unes  stylos?
No existe ''unes'', solo ''une'' Para el plural se utiliza ''des'' (contable) y sino el ''du'' (incontable)

ex: vous avez des pommes?, pero     vous avez du pain?
     vous avez une chaise?, pero       vous avez des chaises?

Hay que hacer atención a la negativa donde se  utiliza siempre el ''de''

    vous n'avez pas de chaises?        vouz n'avez pas une chaise?

Saludos


----------



## herreros

Intentaré escribir en francés lo que pueda.
Merci beaucoup!
Imaginez que l'objet suivant est pluriel et innombrable.
Por ejemplo: "las aguas de esta región son...."
Qu'est-ce que je dois dire? "des eaux" ou "du eaux".
Supongo que la primera, pero si la regla dice que _des_ acompaña a *plurales contables* y _du_ a *singular incontable*.
¿qué acompaña a los incontables plurales?, como por ejemplo "las aguas".
Pienso que es 'Des eaux', (en este y en todos los casos) pero bueno, nunca se sabe, ¡¡este idioma tiene un montón de excepciones!! 

Gracias a tod@s!!!



Stelli said:


> Hola!
> 
> Es correcto: vous avez des stylos? Sin embargo, no podría decirse: vous avez unes  stylos?
> No existe ''unes'', solo ''une'' Para el plural se utiliza ''des'' (contable) y sino el ''du'' (incontable)
> 
> ex: vous avez des pommes?, pero     vous avez du pain?
> vous avez une chaise?, pero       vous avez des chaises?
> 
> Hay que hacer atención a la negativa donde se  utiliza siempre el ''de''
> 
> vous n'avez pas de chaises?        vouz n'avez pas une chaise?
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Stelli

Hola,

lo siento pero no me he explicado bien en el otro post.
Exacto des acompaña a los plurales contables pero también a los incontables. El du solo lo utilizamos para el singular incontable

Por lo tanto diríamos des eaux

Saludos


----------



## herreros

Muchas gracias stelli!!!
Disculpa mi poca perspicacia


Stelli said:


> Hola,
> 
> lo siento pero no me he explicado bien en el otro post.
> Exacto des acompaña a los plurales contables pero también a los incontables. El du solo lo utilizamos para el singular incontable
> 
> Por lo tanto diríamos des eaux
> 
> Saludos


----------



## CarlaShua

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonjour, les amis !

Je viens de lire la phrase suivante:

'Décoller l'étiquette sans laisser de traces sur la bouteille.'

Pourquoi 'de traces' et pas 'des traces', quand il ne s'agit pas d'une négation ?


----------



## minsk

Salut,

Vaya (buena) pregunta. Mais je crois que tu donnes la réponse toi-même.
Je suppose que sans laisser est en soit une expression négative.
(équivalent de "en ne laissant pas de trace".)

Saludos


----------



## frozST

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola,

Estoy con los partitifs que no me entero, no entiendo muy bien cual es su uso concreto. Je mange la viande, ¿simplemente no se puede decir o es que tiene un significado distinto a "je mange de la viande"?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## grandluc

"je mange *de* la viande"  _como carne_ est obligatoire. Le sens de "je mange la viande" est: _me como la carne_


----------



## Menrva

Nueva pregunta
​
Hola a todos. Al parecer, "faire des économies" significa "ahorrar", pero en una canción lo he encontrado escrito de manera diferente (faire *d'*économies) y en un contexto en que lo más correcto sería traducirlo como "no ahorraría tiempo", solo que la palabra "tiempo" no aparece por ningún lado. Ésta es parte de la estrofa:

_Pourquoi même les nuages veulent pas rester ici,_
_si j'étais eux, je marcherais vite,_
_je ferais pas d'économies._

¿Alguien podría decirme el significado exacto?

Gracias

Menrva


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

El contexto.
- je ne ferais pas *des* / *d'*économies => ante una vocal el _des_ se elide en _d'_.

No se trata solamente de ahorrar tiempo sino cualquier esfuerzo:


> CNRTL
> *4.* _Au fig._  Comportement consistant à réduire quelque chose qui coûte (travail, effort, temps, etc.)


- no me molestaría (tratando de luchar contra el viento para quedarse)

Es así como lo entiendo pero espera otras interpretaciones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Ojo con las elisiones. En otras situaciones no podemos hacerlas:

- je fais des économies pour voyager (aquí, no podemos decir _je fais d'économies_)
- nous faisons des efforts pour économiser (tampoco podemos decir _nous faisons d'efforts_)

Por lo contrario, en estos mismos casos, pero en negativo, sí podemos elidir:

- je ne fais pas d'économies pour voyager 
- nous ne faisons pas d'efforts pour économiser


----------



## Ripley_y

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Hola

Tengo una duda, o más bien curiosidad. No hablo francés, y vi que una receta que decía "Adornar *con albahaca*", era traducida por ""avec du basilic". Mi duda es respecto a ese du. ¿Qué es y en que casos se utiliza?.
Si alguien pudiera informarme, aunque fuera mediante un enlace a otra discusion que hable del tema, estaría muy agradecida. Es que no se ni como buscarlo...

Mil gracias

(Nota: bueno, no hablo frances, pero "algo" entiendo, sobre todo escrito)


----------



## poorBear

Ripley_y said:


> Hola
> 
> Tengo una duda, o más bien curiosidad. No hablo francés, y vi que una receta que decía "Adornar *con albahaca*", era traducida por ""avec du basilic". Mi duda es respecto a ese du. ¿Qué es y en que casos se utiliza?.
> Si alguien pudiera informarme, aunque fuera mediante un enlace a otra discusion que hable del tema, estaría muy agradecida. Es que no se ni como buscarlo...
> 
> Mil gracias
> 
> (Nota: bueno, no hablo frances, pero "algo" entiendo, sobre todo escrito)


 
Hola

No se usa "du" (de+le) en español (del) en ese caso. 
"du" --> article partitif = artículo partitivo 

ejemplo : voy a comprar pan = Je vais acheter *du* pain
             beber vino = boire *du *vin 

pero : Volver _del _cine = revenir *du *cinéma
         Golpear con el pie = frapper du pied.


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,
 Voir l'entrée "de" - article (II) dans le dictionnaire  WR - pour commencer ...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

También te sugiero, *Ripley*, de leer esta página  sobre el partitivo.


----------



## Ripley_y

Con que tiene que ver, ¿con que sea un sustantivo "incontable"? En los ejemplos "beber vino", "comprar pan", "adornar con albahaca".... no hay cantidad indicada.
Gracias a todos por las respuestas , ¡y gracias por el enlace!.
Un saludo fuerte


----------



## Alastair1

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Porfavor, quisiera saber si en la negación "Non, je n'ai pas faim" debo incluir la particula De quedando "Non, je n'ai pas de faim". sino, cuando debo utilizar esta particula en las negaciones?.
Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En la frase negativa se cambian por "de" los artículos  un, une, des, du , de la, de l'.

"Avoir faim" no lleva ningún artículo, por lo que no puede aparecer de repente un [de / d'] en la negación. 


J'ai faim => je n'ai pas faim
J'ai un ami => je n'ai pas d'ami
Je fais des rêves => je ne fais pas de rêves.


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Alastair1

Gévy muchas gracias, has sido de mucha ayuda.
Saludes.


----------



## willg

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonjour a tous!

je voudrais savoir si l'on dit "Tu n'as pas de chance" ou "tu n'as pas de la chance"

J'ai appris que la maniere juste avec la forme negative etait "de" mais quand on va sur l'internet et on ecrit "n'as pas de la chance ou n'a pas de chance" il y en a plus avec "de la" que avec "de."


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour :

Avoir *de la* chance (affirmative) / ne pas avoir *de* chance (négative) : tu n'as pas de chance / il n'a pas de chance

À +
Pohana


----------



## willg

muchas gracias!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swift

Et pourtant, le partitif est envisageable si l'on veut mettre l'accent sur le fait qu'on n'obtient pas quelque chose par hasard :



> Peut-on parler de chance ? «_ Non, pas du tout. J'ai travaillé dur pour ça_»,  s'offusque justement Serena Williams. Elle n'a pas de la chance, elle  provoque la chance, prend sa chance et cela fait toute la différence.
> 
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Tennis/breves2009/20090702_170332_serena-arrache-la-finale.html


Ici, on traduirat "elle n'a pas de la chance" par "no es que tiene suerte".

On peut également dire "on n'a pas de la chance tous les jours", tout comme on n'a pas du bœuf tous les jours dans son assiette quand on n'a pas les moyens.


----------



## atomickid

*Nueva pregunta*
​ 

Perdón por revivir un tema de octubre pero tengo dudas. Entiendo perfectamente el uso del partitif con cosas concretas, vamos, cosas que uno puede tomar con la mano...

j'ai du pain.
c'est de l'eau.
des animaux sauvages.

Entiendo también la negación y la formación con adverbios. Pero lo que no entiendo, es cuándo se usan o si se usan SIEMPRE, con noms abstraits.

por ejemplo:

Eso es justicia = "C'est de la justice, ça!" o "C'est la justice, ça!"

Yo entendería que "C'est la justice, ça" significaría "Eso es la justicia"... ambas son correctas acaso de acuerdo al contexto?

"C'est l'amour ce qui fait tourner le monde."

"Jacques a donné une voiture à Marie comme cadeau d'anniversaire, ça, c'est de l'amour!"

Ambas son correctas?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Paquita

atomickid said:


> "C'est de la justice, ça!" = lo entiendo como que esto que se ha hecho ¿forma parte de lo que solemos llamar "la justicia"? = incluyendo la idea de parte, partitivo lo mismo que no comes la carne, sino un trozo concreto de "la carne en general"
> 
> "C'est la justice, ça!"= lo entiendo como un todo, la justicia en su conjunto, concepto filosófico y su aplicación cotidiana.
> 
> 
> 
> "C'est l'amour (ce) qui fait tourner le monde." el amor como idea, sentimiento
> 
> "Jacques a donné une voiture à Marie comme cadeau d'anniversaire, ça, c'est de l'amour!" es algo que forma parte del concepto habitual llamado "amor", una porción de éste, un caso concreto.
> 
> Ambas son correctas? = para mí sí... pero con matices.



Espera otras opiniones, es subjetivo...


----------



## Leon S

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Cuando ya existen hilos, no abran nuevos
​
Je me permets de mettre ici aussi cette question (je l'avais d'abord posée dans le forum "français seulement" mais, faute de réponse satisfaisante, je tente ma chance ici).

J'ai trouvé l'information suivante, a priori assez claire:

http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=3496



			
				Office Québécois de la Langue Française said:
			
		

> Lorsqu’il se trouve devant un nom précédé d’un adjectif, l’article *indéfini *pluriel des est généralement réduit à de (ou d’). C’est du moins l’usage à l’écrit et en langue parlée soignée.
> 
> Exemples :
> 
> - Comme tu as de jolis cheveux!
> - Ces bijoux ne sont que de vulgaires imitations.
> - Nous avons passé d’agréables moments.
> 
> Toutefois, si l’adjectif et le nom forment un nom composé, l’article conserve la forme des.
> 
> Exemples :
> 
> - Des grands-pères
> - Des petits pois
> - Des beaux-parents



Néanmoins, on dit "je cherche *des* petits boulots" et non pas "je cherche *de* petits boulots"... pourquoi? Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?

Merci en avance


----------



## passiflore

Leon S said:


> (je l'avais d'abord posée dans le forum "français seulement" mais, faute de réponse satisfaisante, je tente ma chance ici).​


Bonjour, 

Je crois au contraire que cette réponse du forum de français 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=10220925&postcount=6http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1383324
est claire et donne l'explication souhaitée :



> La règle est précisément d'employer l'article "de" devant un adjectif alors qu'on garde "des" devant un nom. *Mais en langage moins soigné (oralement et familièrement) beaucoup de gens ne respectent pas cette règle. *


 
Cette phrase est utilisée à l'oral, je n'imagine pas un demandeur d'emploi demander un "petit boulot" et encore moins l'écrire dans un CV !

Par ailleurs, je crois qu'il ne faut pas dissocier les deux mots.
Un "petit boulot" n'est pas le contraire d'un "grand boulot". L'expression est perçue comme un mot composé, c'est à dire un substantif au même titre qu'un "rouge-gorge" ou un "libre-penseur" et la règle "des" devant substantif est appliquée spontanément.

Passiflore


----------



## Atena84

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos*​
Salut!!

J'ai un doute, si je veux dire *** norma 2: una pregunta por hilo

Et aussi autre question! Je sais que devant un nom précédé d'un adjectif, on emploie souvent DE à la place de l'article indefine DES, mais j'ai lu cela dans un livre français: " on s'offre des petits cadeaux..." pourquoi ce n'est pas  " on s'offre de petits cadeaux..." comme la règle dit?

Je vous remercie par l'aide


----------



## naolinco

Bonjour Atena84,

pour ta 2e question:

La transformation de "des" en "de" lorsqu'il est séparé du substantif par un adjectif est commune mais pas absolue. La langue courante maintient souvent un "des" et ça ne choque pas... 
De bons fruits (langue élégante)
Des bons fruits (langue courante) (la différence est faible)

Si l'adjectif commence par une voyelle, la forme " d' " prédomine. 
Pourquoi? Plus facile à prononcer + les adjectifs de ce type placés avant le substantif correspondent souvent à une formulation un peu sophistiquée, donc dans une langue recherchée...
d'inimaginables conséquences: élégant
des inimaginables conséquences: rare (et inutile... plus facile et plus commun de dire: des conséquences inimaginables)

Enfin avec "autres", "des" est très rare. "J'en ai d'autres" (et très rarement "j'en ai des autres")


----------



## Leon S

Alors ici s'agit-t-il d'une faute?

http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/article/2010/09/23/des-nouvelles-mesures-pour-faciliter-le-changement-d-operateurs-mobiles_1415310_3234.html



			
				lemonde.fr said:
			
		

> *Des nouvelles mesures* pour faciliter le changement d'opérateurs mobiles
> 
> Hervé Novelli, secrétaire d'Etat au commerce, et la Fédération française des télécommunications (FFT), ont annoncé conjointement, jeudi 23 septembre, des "mesures concrètes" pour "mieux protéger les consommateurs". Des dispositions très utiles, de nature à faciliter radicalement le changement d'opérateurs mobiles.


----------



## swift

Pas forcément. Il s'agit d'une formulation assez courante dans les titres : _des_ pourrait signifier ici "au sujet des".


----------



## Leon S

swift said:


> Pas forcément. Il s'agit d'une formulation assez courante dans les titres : _des_ pourrait signifier ici "au sujet des".



Merci d'avoir essayé de me répondre, mais je ne trouve pas trop utile la réponse. 

Une phrase dans un contexte déterminée (telle que celle que j'ai collée dans mon message précédant) soit elle est correcte et acceptable selon les normes grammaticales et orthographiques, soit elle ne l'est pas. Il n'y a pas une troisième option "pas forcément".


Ce thread commence à devenir long et pourtant je n'arrive toujours pas à tirer une conclusion claire: plusieurs usagers ont donné leur avis (parfois très divers voire contradictoires) et j'en serais très reconnaissant si quelqu'un mettait une explication/norme/règle claire avec des *sources*:

Est-il l'usage de "*des*" (en tant qu'article indéfini pluriel) devant acjectif:
a) permis
b) permis mais pas conseillé (=toléré)
b) pas permis et donc ne doit pas être utilisé (même s'il est répandu)

Merci


----------



## swift

Bonjour, Leon.

Quand je dis qu'un emploi n'est pas forcément incorrect, cela veut dire qu'il faut analyser la morphosyntaxe de la phrase en question pour déterminer la fonction du mot "des" : il ne s'agit pas de l'article indéfini mais de l'article contracté (de + les). C'est pourquoi le titre que vous nous donnez ici n'est pas critiquable du point de vue grammatical : il est bien construit.

Enfin, si vous avez encore des doutes, il vous faudra étudier l'emploi de l'article indéfini devant les adjectifs _petit, nouveau, beau, _etc., et éviter la confusion entre "article indéfini" et "article contracté".

Cordialement,


swift


----------



## Paquita

Il y a une règle officielle indiquée dans  plusieurs posts, et les entorses à la règle qui sont peu ou pas tolérées  selon qu'il s'agit d'une conversation informelle, d'un écrit  journalistique ou d'un travail littéraire. Nous pouvons désormais  continuer à allonger ce fil indéfiniment sans rien ajouter de nouveau.

Le débat est clos désormais. Merci à tous ceux qui y ont participé
 
Paquita (modératrice)


----------

